# good, gooder, goodest...watch out deer!



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

Upgraded the 44 with some Ruger Rings


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Thas a Baaaddd machine there..


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

Maximum fire power!


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

Range today. Holding 3" group at 50 yds. Shame on Bambi if he/she gets too close.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

3 " at 50 yards aint bad but with the right ammo I bet it will shoot tighter


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

Most of that is the shooter. I have a 2x scope and 2/3 power eyeballs. That target gets little bitty in a hurry.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Put your good thick glasses on and whack 'em son! :biggrin:

You da man Bobby!


----------



## horned frog (Nov 9, 2008)

Nice Redhawk!


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

CHARLIE said:


> 3 " at 50 yards aint bad but with the right ammo I bet it will shoot tighter


I think you are right. I have the exact same pistol, same barrel length. Mine loves the Buffalo Bore heavy 305 grn loads. On 5 of my chambers, it will hold under 2" at 50yds off of a rest. I can never get the other chamber to shoot the same, but it works so well on 5 I'm reluctant to send it back to Ruger.


----------



## 3chucks (Feb 5, 2010)

try sierra 210gr.jhc in front of 26.2gr if 296 it shoots about 1550 out of my classic hunter and shoots 3in. groups at 100 yds. my pistol will only group 5 shots also. wonder whats up with that.


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

All 6 pipes are shooting the same. I could probably tighten up by weighing each charge (instead of a volumetic throw). Also, I had already shot about 24 rounds to sight-in, so my hands were already hurting a bit.

The load is 240 gr XTP on top of 24.3 gr of H110. I am right at 1300 ft/s.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Bobby Miller said:


> All 6 pipes are shooting the same. I could probably tighten up by weighing each charge (instead of a volumetic throw). Also, I had already shot about 24 rounds to sight-in, so my hands were already hurting a bit.
> 
> The load is 240 gr XTP on top of 24.3 gr of H110. I am right at 1300 ft/s.


That is just about the same load I'm using out of my Super Blackhawk Hunter. I'm just hesitant about putting a scope on it.


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

spurgersalty said:


> That is just about the same load I'm using out of my Super Blackhawk Hunter. I'm just hesitant about putting a scope on it.


Only way to resolve this is to buy you a Super Redhawk and scope it.

**** When forced to choose between 2 good things, pick both.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Leaning towards a 41 in the Redhawk.


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

I would be more than happy to come out and help you out with shooting that ol thang Bobby, it ain't got nowhere near what my 454 puts out. Seriously, if you want some extra hands give me a holler. I love shooting revolvers, and I need to start using my PSC gate card more often anyway. 

I have the standard RH's in 41, and 44 and just added one with the mounts like yours in 45 Colt. Quite a few years back I had a 4X Leupy mounted on the 44 and when I was shooting a LOT, it was nothing to shame most rifles on the line at 100yds. Back then I loaded the Sierra 180grHC over a judicious load of H-110, but nowadays I am more along the lines of a 240gr over some medium loads of 296. 

spurgersalty, 
You will love the RH in a 41 especially with the 7.5" barrel. They used to have a set of optional gold bead front and v-notch rear sight sets for them, but they have discontinued them. I sure was disappointed when I called to order some when I got the 45. There are surly a few sets around and if you can find some they sure do bring the aiming point down to the fine hairs. For it I shoot the old Remington 200gr SJHP almost exclusively. Loaded over 20.5grs of 296 it simply works, and works well. It rolls out the barrel at around 1300fps, and zeroed at 50 yds if you hold over hair out to 150 your going to miss. 

I'm just starting to play with the 45, but it appears it is a real shooter. I haven't been worried about loading it hot since I can simply bump up to the 454 if I want more horsepower. I have a few moulds I am going to be pouring up soon to see how well it will work with my home cast. So far I have only run a few Oregon Trial through it and 25 or so 300gr'ers I poured up for the beast. All have WAY exceeded my expectations for simply pulling data out and loading and shooting. 


Sorry, I carried on, but I guess I like the RH's a bit.


----------



## Txsdukhntr (Feb 25, 2010)

Hey try some Hornady Leverevolution in 225 gr..FTX..I have a Ruger super redhawk 44 7.5 barrel..with a Leupold 2.5-8x32 and it loves them....Good luck..


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

Txsdukhntr said:


> Hey try some Hornady Leverevolution in 225 gr..FTX..I have a Ruger super redhawk 44 7.5 barrel..with a Leupold 2.5-8x32 and it loves them....Good luck..


Are you buying the bullets or the ammo?? I've seen the Hornady bullets for sale for reloading.


----------

